# sydney the mini poodle, as a baby and at the beach (videos)



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

At 2 months, when she entered my life, an adorable little furball who clung to my ankles:






Now at 6 months, an out of control wild animal who is a pest to everyone and everything:


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I loved watching him at the beach. His behavior is very much like our Oliver's. LOL !!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The videos are so cute.
It looks like Sydney makes friends very easily!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I am loving the Bette Midler hairdo in the 2nd video, lol. 

Your poodle looks like its on crack.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Holy cow! He is out of control!!! LOL

I adore how he entices that frenchie to play and succeeds! He seemed so over joyed :biggrin:


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I am loving the Bette Midler hairdo in the 2nd video, lol.


Some folks call her Tina:


----------

